# Trimming Your Own Bangs



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2020)

Over the years, I've trimmed my own bangs.  Sometimes they come out great, and sometimes not so much....but I'm not fussy, my hair grows fast so it's never a big issue.  I've used various techniques of my own, nothing standardized, nothing particular....just what I feel like at the time.

Sometimes I'll just cut across looking in the mirror to trim them exactly as they are, as this girl in the video discourages.  Sometimes I hold the up straight up in a horizontal fashion and trim the ends up in the air like that. Sometimes I'll hold them up between my fingers in a vertical way and cut at an angle. Do you cut your bangs at home, any tips?


----------



## jujube (Mar 25, 2020)

The last time I trimmed _anyone's_ bangs was my freshman college roommate's. It took her 21 years to talk to me again.....LOL.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Catlady (Mar 25, 2020)

I usually grab the bang portion of hair and  comb it straight up and snip it across, then comb it down in place and snip off the excess wisps of hair.  The bangs end up wispy like your pic on #3, and not straight across.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2020)

@SeaBreeze I do the twist cut but, I only twist once. Then I clean it up a little. Then I do that other snipping at the ends. When my hair gets long, I just part it in the back and make pigtails and get the bands evened up with how much I wanna take off and even straight across and then try to snip evenly along the hair below the band.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 26, 2020)

It isn't worth going to the hairdresser just to have your fringes cut (English spoken here) I tie it up in an elastic band and cut across. If I make a mess of it, I simply hold it back in a hairband until it has grown long enough to try again.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2020)

The MacGyver's of hair dressing! LOL


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


>


 That's exactly how I cut my fringe ( why do Americans call it bangs) ?  I've been doing it like that for a long time. ..sometimes it doesn't come out great but mostly it's ok until I can get time to go to the salon. My hairdresser can always tell when I've done it tho', and she tells me off..


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2020)

@hollydolly 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangs_(hair)


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> @hollydolly
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangs_(hair)


 cheers  m'dear...


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 26, 2020)

I tried that "twist" cut thing once and it was a disaster.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 26, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> That's exactly how I cut my fringe ( why do Americans call it bangs) ?


 
If I cut my fringe,  it would be trimming something off of a sweater maybe,    or a blanket ...  
Strange  the  different  words we use for things.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I tried that "twist" cut thing once and it was a disaster.


Why? First time I did it, came out awful. Now I know what to do with it so it's all good.


----------



## Marlene (Mar 26, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> That's exactly how I cut my fringe ( why do Americans call it bangs) ?  I've been doing it like that for a long time. ..sometimes it doesn't come out great but mostly it's ok until I can get time to go to the salon. My hairdresser can always tell when I've done it tho', and she tells me off..


There are two competing theories:  one is that bang is colloquial for short.  The other is that it stems from the bangtail (letting a horses tail grow to a certain length and then cutting it straight across).


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2020)

Last time I trimmed my own bangs the hairdresser never said a word. Usually they ask me if I did a crappy job. Must be getting better at it.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 26, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Why? First time I did it, came out awful. Now I know what to do with it so it's all good.


It was jagged and lop-sided.  By the time I got them straightened out I looked like Mamie Eisenhower.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> It was jagged and lop-sided.  By the time I got them straightened out I looked like Mamie Eisenhower.


LOL! Do you have thick hair?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> @SeaBreeze I do the twist cut but, I only twist once. Then I clean it up a little. Then I do that other snipping at the ends. When my hair gets long, I just part it in the back and make pigtails and get the bands evened up with how much I wanna take off and even straight across and then try to snip evenly along the hair below the band.


Thanks for sharing that @MarciKS   I was thinking about trying that twist method, nice to know you've used it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I tried that "twist" cut thing once and it was a disaster.


What happened, did you take off too much, or did it come out crooked?


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 26, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> What happened, did you take off too much, or did it come out crooked?


Yes.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 28, 2020)

I cut my own hair using a battery operated gadget called just a trim. I trim my hair every day. Never need a haircut. And it's perfect for cutting bangs as well. I also have an electric shaver with a flip out moustache trimmer that does the same job on eyebrows and bangs. Luckily my bathroom door has a large mirror and I can see the back of my head in the mirror on the wall. So ladies take a look at these gadgets. They are time savers and a lot easier than scissors .


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 30, 2020)

Yes I have trimmed my own bangs and most of the time they came out fine.  

I may do it again soon too.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 30, 2020)

I have a feeling  we'll all be doing a lot of our own hair cutting pretty soon, and not only bangs.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2020)

Last week I did the twist trim, twisted one way, cut, then the other way, cut.  I took off very little, so it turned out okay.  May do it again soon, seems safe to do a little at a time.


----------



## jujube (Apr 4, 2020)

I've been cutting the Spousal Equivalent's hair for ten years now with great results.  I'm scared to do my own, though.

I have a short hairstyle, but I'm getting really, really shaggy.   Good thing I'm not going anywhere, anyway...….


----------



## Pecos (Apr 4, 2020)

In the Navy, at sea, I got any number of bad haircuts.
But as we would say, "the difference between a good haircut and a bad haircut was just a couple of days."
I believe that this point of view would only apply to men, particularly men who were not scheduled to pull into a port for several more weeks.
I am also not sure that I would want to mention this logic to Navy women at sea. No, that would not be wise.


----------



## Lc jones (Apr 5, 2020)

Thankfully I do not have bangs


----------



## MickaC (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm going to share the same hairstyle as you @jujube   I have a short style as well, last appointment was postponed for 2 weeks, not going to happen this week either, my little one's [dog] cut looks better than mine right now, haven't gone this long between cuts since never. Doesn't Covid19 know some of us need these essential services.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 9, 2020)

Does anyone have a bowl, and hair scissors with a 6 foot extension, i'd like to make an appointment, not doing well with this hair growing thing.✂✂✂


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 12, 2020)

I am actually debating letting my bangs grow out with the rest of it. I don't know. I'm so indecisive when it comes to my hair. First time I get tickled by a fly away I'll be demanding the hair dresser to chop it all off. LOL


----------



## terry123 (Apr 12, 2020)

Will be thankful when the salons can reopen.  With only one hand I would not try to cut my own.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 13, 2020)

LOL
.


----------



## Duster (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (May 6, 2020)

Oh !!!!!!!! HAPPY Day yesterday.......didn't cut my own bangs or hair......was able to get my haircut last night......lots of safety to follow, but that was okay. Back to having GOOD HAIR DAYS again.


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Oh !!!!!!!! HAPPY Day yesterday.......didn't cut my own bangs or hair......was able to get my haircut last night......lots of safety to follow, but that was okay. Back to having GOOD HAIR DAYS again.


 I'm envious...our salons are supposedly a long way from opening again...


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 6, 2020)

I'm a twist and then angle upward cutter - it works.  My issue is with the back of my hair... any suggestions on how to do that successfully would be greatly appreciated!  Most of my layers have grown out, but my hair does not grow evenly.  It is also baby-fine.  The slightest whisper of a breeze sends it all haywire.  Perhaps I should go with a buzz-cut!


----------



## MickaC (May 6, 2020)

[QUOTE="hollydolly, post: 1341763, member: 116
I'm envious...our salons are supposedly a long way from opening again...e
[/QUOTE]
I think because living in a small town may make a bit of difference, Hollydolly. The hairdressers where i go to, take different shifts of the day, only one hairdresser in the shop at one time, and only one customer at a time, the back door is used instead of the front, to avoid walk ins, you wait outside till she calls you in, sanitized wipes are used after each person is done, masks. She mentioned, if this was a city, she wouldn't be doing this, would be a longer closure, harder in cities to stay safe, very understandable.


----------



## MickaC (May 6, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> I'm a twist and then angle upward cutter - it works.  My issue is with the back of my hair... any suggestions on how to do that successfully would be greatly appreciated!  Most of my layers have grown out, but my hair does not grow evenly.  It is also baby-fine.  The slightest whisper of a breeze sends it all haywire.  Perhaps I should go with a buzz-cut!


Oh no, Don't do the buzz-cut, Em in Ohio, will have to think of a way.


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2020)

MickaC said:


> [QUOTE="hollydolly, post: 1341763, member: 116
> I'm envious...our salons are supposedly a long way from opening again...e


I think because living in a small town may make a bit of difference, Hollydolly. The hairdressers where i go to, take different shifts of the day, only one hairdresser in the shop at one time, and only one customer at a time, the back door is used instead of the front, to avoid walk ins, you wait outside till she calls you in, sanitized wipes are used after each person is done, masks. She mentioned, if this was a city, she wouldn't be doing this, would be a longer closure, harder in cities to stay safe, very understandable.
[/QUOTE]
LOL...I live in a village ... the nearest salon is in our little market town..a few miles away . Sadly reagrdless of size no salon is permitted to open..yet.

I'm sure there's bound to be people still doing home visits around here,  on the quiet, and  using PPE.. or not as the case may be. ..I think I'll wait for the salons to be given the go ahead to open by the govt..altho' goodness knows how long the appointment waiting list will be... it will be like trying to get your hair done in December .., for months to come  ..

That said..my daughter in Spain ( where the lockdown is much more severe than here)..managed to get her nails done today, plenty PPE ...she's over the moon.


----------



## MickaC (May 6, 2020)

Our government, did make a decision to reopen some businesses, but very strict safety practices, and when i said some, only some, still going to be a long haul before businesses can start practicing the NEW NORMAL.


----------



## Camper6 (May 10, 2020)

Get one of these to trim you hair and bangs.

I haven't had a barber  haircut in twenty years.  Every day I trim my hair with this battery operated hair trimmer.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 10, 2020)




----------

